# USB stick for playing music in TT Roadster



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Hello everyone

I'm looking to buy a USB stick to use to play music in my TT Roadster. It's on order at the moment and I have currently got an MX5 so I don't know if there is any particular type/brand I should go for or avoid. Can anyone give me any advice?

Thanks,

Alison.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

just an sd..obviously a known brand and high speed read/write is preferred.. but nothing special


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the response ManuTT but do you mean I have to put my music onto an SD card and then buy a USB adapter to plug it into and the USB adapter then plugs into the car? I thought I could just load the music direct onto a USB stick and then plug and play? Am I wrong?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

WorryTooMuch said:


> Thanks for the response ManuTT but do you mean I have to put my music onto an SD card and then buy a USB adapter to plug it into and the USB adapter then plugs into the car? I thought I could just load the music direct onto a USB stick and then plug and play? Am I wrong?


In the glove box there is a specific sd card slot. I load the music direct on to a sd card and then place direct into the sd card slot it works a treat. No need to use a USB stick at all. You can use a sd card up to 32gb


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Even bette Alan SI!! Thanks for replying. I didn't realise there was an SD slot.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

WorryTooMuch said:


> Even bette Alan SI!! Thanks for replying. I didn't realise there was an SD slot.


My TT is a roadster also. You will love it especially with the weather getting warmer. What model roadster have you ordered?


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Alan Sl said:


> WorryTooMuch said:
> 
> 
> > Even bette Alan SI!! Thanks for replying. I didn't realise there was an SD slot.
> ...


I've ordered the 1.8 TFSI Sport in Nano Grey. I love convertibles. I have an 8 year old hard top MX5 at the moment although it only has 45k on the clock. It's a 2 litre but the 1.8 TT engine has a bigger BHP so I think it will be fine for me. Most of my driving is extra urban rather than motorway. I test drove both the 1.8 and 2.0 litre to be sure though. It's not being built until mid July though as they are now on the MY18 build (which means I may not get it until 1 Sept), but that meant I got a couple of extras free that I wasn't expecting - rear sensors and the light and rain sensor package. I've also gone for the open top pack, hill hold assist, parking system plus with park assist and the auto dimming, folding wing mirrors. I figured I will probably keep it a while so better to make sure it has everything I want.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

WorryTooMuch said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > WorryTooMuch said:
> ...


Your choice of spec sounds great. MX5's are great cars but you definitely won't be disappointed with the TT. The build quality and ambience inside the Roadster is great. The only thing I would say is that the standard sound system is not great but adequate. If you really do like music in your car I would at least opt for the Audi sound system over the basic. If you are unsure try and listen to the the various systems at your local dealer.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Alan Sl said:


> WorryTooMuch said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response ManuTT but do you mean I have to put my music onto an SD card and then buy a USB adapter to plug it into and the USB adapter then plugs into the car? I thought I could just load the music direct onto a USB stick and then plug and play? Am I wrong?
> ...


I have a 128GB SD card in mine, and it is too small. I am sure that a 256 or 512 GB would work, but it does take a few hours to upload the music!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I've got a 32gb usb stick which works fine. There are 2 usb connectors in the centre console- you can use either/both.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

I just use any old usb stcik - works fine. Haven't tested all audio formats but the audio system (basic one, in my case) plays MP3 formats, FLAC and WAV. I was surprised to see that even WAVS at 24/192 are catered for. Mind you, that takes up a lot of room.

Haven't yet used either of the SD slots. I should do really as I'd then have more room in the USB socket cubby hole plus I could use one USB socker for the Tom Tom and the other for phone charging.


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

rumblestrip said:


> I just use any old usb stcik - works fine. Haven't tested all audio formats but the audio system (basic one, in my case) plays MP3 formats, FLAC and WAV. I was surprised to see that even WAVS at 24/192 are catered for. Mind you, that takes up a lot of room.
> 
> Haven't yet used either of the SD slots. I should do really as I'd then have more room in the USB socket cubby hole plus I could use one USB socker for the Tom Tom and the other for phone charging.


Thanks for the response...I'll maybe try a USB stick in the first instance.


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

WorryTooMuch said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > I just use any old usb stcik - works fine. Haven't tested all audio formats but the audio system (basic one, in my case) plays MP3 formats, FLAC and WAV. I was surprised to see that even WAVS at 24/192 are catered for. Mind you, that takes up a lot of room.
> ...


How do you find the bog standard audio system?


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

WorryTooMuch said:


> WorryTooMuch said:
> 
> 
> > rumblestrip said:
> ...


There was a similar thread entitled "Speaker Reviews" a while back. This is the gist of what I offered:

_"It's all a matter of context isn't it? I have the standard speakers and system in my hard-top; the system does nothing wrong in that there are no obvious colourations or other faults. The limitations in this basic system are faults of 'omission' rather than 'commission'. The bass is musical enough but there is no real extension; you can turn the bass up but it gets muffled and thumpy and, of course, it goes no deeper. Treble on the other hand, is fine actually, and just needs a small tweak perhaps to tune it to one's taste. Mid range is pretty darned good if you ask me. But... the system lacks power if you like things loud... ...if you regard your car (rather than your home) as your personal space, and if that's where you do your serious listening, then I'd guess you'd need something with more bass extension and weight, something with a higher maximum volume.

For casual listening, standard is adequate and entertaining. For analytical, critical listening... you'd need something better."_


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

From the manual:


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Odd that the extract from the manual you posted does not mention WAV files at all?


----------

